
Ask HN: Is desktop offline harder than mobile offline? - yehosef
I have big chunks of working time where I&#x27;m offline.  I&#x27;ve been looking for a task&#x2F;note manager like trello but it and all the alternatives I&#x27;ve seen have iOS&#x2F;Android apps, but not desktop apps.  I understand that there might be less of a demand, but I know in the case of Trello, there is a reasonable number of people that want it.<p>I asked the support of one of the companies today if their desktop app supports offline, and if not when it would.  The answer was that they plan to but it&#x27;s difficult and there are other priorities.<p>I&#x27;m just curious if there is some reason supporting mobile offline is easier than desktop offline?
======
carter_harwood
Just not the demand since most people have constant WiFi.

For your search, take a look at Nozbe [https://nozbe.com](https://nozbe.com).
It has offline support for both mobile and desktop.

~~~
yehosef
Most people - but there are plenty that don't or times when people don't. On
planes for example (there are that have it but many that don't.) Do a search
for "offline trello desktop" or look in the comment at
[https://blog.trello.com/trello-mobile-
offline](https://blog.trello.com/trello-mobile-offline).

But I don't understand once you've solve the offline storage and syncing
problems for one platform(sync/conflict resolution strategy), why it's so
difficult on other platforms.

Thanks for the link - but I didn't see how it's anything like trello. I need
something like kanban, but not specifically a kanban tool (trello is general
is how you can use it - it doesn't have to be limited to workflows)

